# Rolling over on back



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

How many of you have GSD that roll over on their back? Is this a bad thing?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

What context of "rolling over on their back" are we talking about? When another dog is playing with them? When they're being petted? When they're sleeping? Just rolling in grass? 

My GSD rolls onto her back for belly rubs when she is being petted, and she occasionally rolls on her back in the grass when she's feeling quite happy and content. She doesn't sleep on her back or roll over, though.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca loves to roll in the grass on her back, and will show me her belly when she wants a tummy rub. She also will flip onto her back in the middle of running when she's playing with my friend's puppy, and then she kicks the puppy with her back feet (it's really funny to watch!)

Oh here's a video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stfx05j6qQg


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My Banjo rolls over on to his back in the mornings in an attempt to keep me from leaving the house, I call it his "cute" pleading pose.. He'll also roll over on his back when we are roughhousing and paws at me (not being submissive) while wiggling violently back and forth making Chewbacca noises.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady will sleep on his back 
sometimes is on his back when playing with my lab


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Denali sleeps on her back sometimes, really funny cause her legs are in the air pointing in every direction.
She also "flops" on her back when someone is petting her. She'll be sitting while you pet her and then "flop".
We usually have to catch her when she does that so she doesn't hurt herself cause she literally goes limp in your arms LOL.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna likes to roll on her back for belly rubs and sometimes when she sleeps, but she loves to lay on her back chewing on some poor toy, playing like a spaz. It's hilarious since her long stilt legs go everywhere...and she looks so happy and carefree!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I actually have yet to meet a shepherd that does not have the "Upside down complex", every one of mine seems to like to show off their belly. I remember when I was first interested in those dogs, I did a ton of reading, and never once did any of those books show this side of them, so when I encountered my first GSD way back when, I was expecting a stiff formal dog, which I got, for all of about 2 minutes, then, as Patti puts it so eloquently, he became 100 pounds of pancake batter.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

All 3 of my dogs sleep on their backs with their front feet tucked up and their back feet frogged.

Argos will sometimes crawl up in bad and roll on his back to have his tummy rubbed.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is a link to a thread I posted recently.

Hannah


----------



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

My older female rolls on her back out in the grass. My younger male doesnt. In the mornings though he will roll on his back and sometimes when he is sleeping on the couch. Yes it seems sheppies love to roll over on their backs.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm glad to see this topic. Part of Wolf's greeting to me in the morning is to throw himself on his back and writhe violently, I guess the way some dogs roll in unspeakable stuff outside. He wiggles and gently snaps his big jaw and I rub his belly and bat at his paws and we're both pretty happy.

MJ


----------



## msheplak (Apr 10, 2009)

When happy, Max always is mugging for a tummy rub from a family member. 

He doesn't really writhe back and forth. If I had a dog that writhed, I wouldn't let him do that on a full stomach of food just to be safe about bloating.


----------



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: msheplakWhen happy, Max always is mugging for a tummy rub from a family member.
> 
> He doesn't really writhe back and forth. If I had a dog that writhed, I wouldn't let him do that on a full stomach of food just to be safe about bloating.


That is why I was asking. I have read that its not good for them to roll over. Mine will do it after he has eaten sometimes. He will get in the bed in the morning with me and just gently do a half roll on his back.


----------

